# Cha mẹ đi làm, con học online ra sao?



## Trangnguyenn (14/12/21)

Đây hẳn là mối quan tâm của nhiều phụ huynh khi mình phải đi làm trong khi con vẫn ở nhà học trực tuyến các mẹ nhỉ. 
Em thấy con không tập trung học mà chỉ tranh thủ chơi game, rồi xem youtube với cả lướt facebook, tiktok thôi ý. 
Cứ học online kéo dài thế này, không biết sau một kỳ học con có tiếp thu được chút kiến thức nào không hay lại có thế hệ gamer, tiktoker, youtuber ra đời nữa. Lo quá cơ ý. 
Các mẹ có kinh nghiệm gì chia sẻ cùng em với, chứ em cũng hết cách rồi.


----------



## Phương Hiên (17/12/21)

Giờ đáng lo ngại thật.  Cứ ngồi vào máy tính là con không muốn đứng lên, không muốn làm gì, thậm chí không muốn ăn luôn. Lúc nào cũng ở lì trong phòng, mắt dán vào máy tính, hết game rồi lại youtube, facebook, cả ngày không biết chán. Học thì chẳng thấy học gì cả, chỉ 2,3 phút là xong là lại game các kiểu. Không biết phải làm thế nào nữa.


----------



## Hương Thuy (17/12/21)

Nhà mình cũng thế.  Mà nhà tớ còn 2 đứa cơ, không có mắt nào ma kiểm soát nó ý. Mình thì bận đi làm, nhờ bà trông thì bà cũng có biết gì về máy tính đâu. Cả cái năm ngoái cứ mờ mắt vì game với facebook rồi youtube ý. 
Năm nay lại dịch, lại phải học online, may sao nhà tớ lại được giới thiệu cái phần mềm vapu chuyên chặn web đen, game online, đúng chân ái luôn bạn ạ. Phần mềm hay lắm nhé, mình sẽ cài đặt thời gian chặn game, web đen cùng với thời gian con học online. Sau giờ học mẹ sợ con căng thẳng, muốn cho con giải trí 1 lúc thì lại bật lên. Xong không muốn con dùng giờ nào thì cài đặt khóa máy tính giờ đó. Phần mềm còn chụp ảnh màn hình trong lúc con truy cập máy tính gửi về mail của mình ý, nên ở công ty mình cũng có thể kiểm soát xem con đang làm và xem những gì ở nhà. 
Con nhỏ thì mình còn kiểm soát theo kiểu kè kè bên cạnh được chứ, lớn rồi nó chẳng cho mình giám sát kiểu ấy nữa đâu. Nên nhà mình phải dùng đến cái này thì mới ăn thua ý. Mom tỉm hiểu thử xem sao. Tớ thấy đợt này còn có bản dùng thử miễn phí đó mom. 
Cứ bảo vệ con càng sớm càng tốt mom ạ, cách này không được mình phải tim cách khác, chứ hỏng người thì không chữa kịp mom ạ.


----------

